
Councilmember Grosso re-introduces legislation to decriminalize sex work in DC - troydavis
http://www.davidgrosso.org/grosso-analysis/2019/6/3/councilmember-david-grosso-re-introduces-legislation-to-decriminalize-sex-work-in-dc
======
troydavis
A DC council hearing about this bill is occurring today:
[https://twitter.com/hashtag/decrimnowdc?f=tweets&vertical=de...](https://twitter.com/hashtag/decrimnowdc?f=tweets&vertical=default&src=hash)

